# sad :( :(



## crazepinkpixie (Dec 19, 2002)

hey-i have this strange looking d, like as if its pasty looking (eww) ok, but what the heck is that?!? im kindof confused!! anyways, i've been sick for 2 days and i feel really awful (a cold w/ a fever) and i didnt go to the bathroom one day and i went today and the thing i described above came...any1 know anything? i dont have a prob going to school or nething cause i dont have the urge to go but sometimes after dinner i get d SOMETIMES...so i guess if i do have ibs its not the worst kind, but sometimes it can b a nuisance, u know?? well please any advice would b greaT!!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

It might be looking funny because you are sickm but to get more accurate info i would post this to the main IBS BB.It is common to have D aftet eating because the act of eating stimulates the bowel.


----------

